# Need advice about hors D'ouevres



## Constance (Dec 26, 2008)

We have a few good friends coming over Sunday night (God bless my friends, they invite themselves) for finger foods and drinks. Everyone is bringing something. Kim is going to boil a bunch of shrimp which will be served with cocktail sauce and garlic bread. 
I feel like should personally fix something, but I'm not sure what. These people are not fond of vegetables. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2008)

I was gonna suggest Swimps, but I see Kim beat me to it....Sounds like a nice thing for you to "bring" to the party!! Fill em up on bourbon!!!


----------



## Toots (Dec 26, 2008)

what about brie topped with apricot preserves and pecans baked in phyllo dough


----------



## kadesma (Dec 26, 2008)

Connie we just had some smoked salmon with crackers and I took some sour cream,dill and cream cheese put them together and made a spread to top the salmon and crackers with...We also had some sliced baguette, rubbed with evoo and a good amount of garlic then toasted and I topped with an anchovy butter or even some chicken or tuna salad...I had some brie that had nutmeg and pepper mixed in and served with crackers and plum jam outstanding...Get  some thin sliced salami,put a gob of cream cheese then put a pepperoncini and roll and pin with a tooth pick...A block of cream cheese or mascarpone top with orange marmalade and crackers or your favorite jam or picka pepper sauce yummy
kades


----------



## QSis (Dec 26, 2008)

Pigs in a Blanket, Connie! I love 'em, and everyone I know loves 'em! Crescent Dogs.  

I use the L'il Weiners.

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe a sweet treat for afterwards something that is also a finger food as you shove them out the door.


----------



## Constance (Dec 26, 2008)

I appreciate all the ideas...please keep them coming!


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2008)

I absolutely love bacon wraps!  I use water chestnuts, pineapple, even chicken livers.  Now see what you've done!!!!  Now I'm gonna have to make some of those .


----------



## letscook (Dec 26, 2008)

take a 8 oz cream cheese, add some horseradish (not sauce) to taste, I use about 3 forks full, a lil chopped parsley for color. mix that all together 

Take a package of ham, take a paper towel to each slice to dry it off as it is the package they get alil juicey. after drying it off spread a layer of cream cheese mixture on it and roll it up. stack on a plate till all done.

place in the refridgerator to cold. when ready to serve slice into slices about 1/2" thick. I put an green olive on a toothpick and then in the roll. and put on a plate.

another one is go to you deli and ask for thicker slices of salami and peperoni and a sharp cheese, grape tomatoes, 

cut your meat into chunks. then using bamboo sticks make antipasto kabobs meat tomatoes and cheese, marinate in italian dressing, 

I use a pitcher place them in upright so the part that the friends will be picking up with their finger wont have dressing on them.

also could make another one using fresh mozerralla basil leaves and grape tomatoes.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2008)

lets...you are a dangerous person!  Another of my favorites but the last ones I'd not thought of!  

Whenever my niece comes to visit I make these - she is now 23 and the first thing she asked me was where her treats were!


----------



## letscook (Dec 26, 2008)

just thought of another way to go  -- a fruit tray.

take equal parts of cream chese and marshmellow fluff mix together for a dip

then have assorted fruits;  chunks of pinnapple, melons, grapes, strawberries, kiwis, or whatever you like.


----------



## Constance (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your advice, and if anyone has more to add, I will check this out first thing in the morning.

DH says he will go to the grocery store Sunday AM, so we'll have whatever we  need for the Partay!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 27, 2008)

slice a brie in half, spoon pesto in the middle, put the top back on, put in a dish, put in microwave for 45 sec to 1 min and serve with crackers or crusty bread!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 27, 2008)

Sausage & Cheese on party rye. 20 minutes in the oven at 350 and they are done!


----------



## Constance (Dec 27, 2008)

My husband has requested spinach/artichoke dip, and I think that will go nicely with the shrimp. Then, the next night, we can use the leftovers to make a nice spinach/artichoke/shrimp fettucini.

Thank you guys for all of your suggestions. You've given me lots of ideas.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 28, 2008)

Constance, if you look at this section, I have posted a bunch of appetizer recipes. Any would work.

Chopped liver and mini cocktail rye is a great appetizer as well.


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you for hooking me up with that cool site!

One friend brought a beautiful vegetable tray with Fiesta Ranch dressing for dipping. Another brought a cream cheese/jalapeno pepper/apricot jelly spread. Kim made the hot spinach artichoke dip, boiled Buluxi shrimp with cocktail sauce, and garlic bread. It was all good.


----------

